

Ask HN: Ad Network that serves to Adobe AIR apps? - rrhyne

Anyone know of an ad network that serves to Adobe AIR? If air is even at 50 million installs that are actually running apps, this seems like a great place for a network to enable serving ads to AIR apps, I just can't find one is all.
======
icey
I don't understand your question. Do you have an AIR app that you want to
embed ads into?

~~~
rrhyne
yes.

